# WinCC 2008 Flexible Advanced und Lizensierung



## SenderTs (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo an Alle,

ich habe auf meinem Laptop ein WinCC Programm mit WinCC 2008 Flexible Advanced entwickelt. Nun möchte ich dieses auf einem andem Laptop laufen lassen, welches ständig mit einer SPS angeschlossen sein wird.

Welche Lizens benötige ich für diesen zweiten Laptop? Konnte irgendetwas von einer WinCC Runtime Lizens erfahren.. nun weiß ich jedoch nicht, ob dieses für mein Laptop bzw. WinCC 2008 Flexible Programm geeignet ist.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten!

Viele Grüße,


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
du brauchst die PC-Runtime-Lizensierung und dann noch für die Powertags eine Lizenz . hier entsprechend der Anzahl der von dir verwendeten SPS-Variablen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## JesperMP (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo SenderTs.

Du brauchst ein WinCC Flexible PC RT Lizenz.
Der Lizenz kommt mit ein anzahl von Powertags (128, 512, 2048, 4096).
Wenn Du dein WinCC Flex Projekt generierst, meldet WinCC Flex wie viele Powertags benötigt werden.

Es wird auf dein Laptop funktionieren genau wie auf ein Desktop PC.
Dazu wird ein online Verbindung benötigt - entweder PC Adapter, CP5512, CP5621 usw, oder ein ganz normales Ethernet Kabel.


----------



## SenderTs (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo JesperMP,

gibt es irgendwo ungefähre Preise??... bzw. wo finde ich eine Preisliste?

128 Tags = ... EUR
512 Tags = ... EUR

Danke!


----------



## JesperMP (27 Juli 2010)

Ungefähr 
128 Tags = 400 €.
512 Tags = 1500 €.
2048 Tags = 2000 €.


----------



## SenderTs (27 Juli 2010)

danke dir vielmals! hast mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## Thomasheins11 (29 Juli 2010)

gibt es von WinCC auf Lizenzen wo beides drinne ist, also WinCC Flexible 2008 Advanced + Runtime oder muss man sich dies alles einzelt kaufen? Habe da mal was von WinCC Flexible 2008 ES gehört, das man damit sowas machen kann...

Ansonsten, kennt Ihr Adressen, wo man Runtime Lizenzen günstig erwerben könnte? Ebay ist da gegen sehr, sehr mager!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juli 2010)

du must beides kaufen, es sind praktisch zwei unterschiedliche Softwaren.
Das eine ist eine Runtime und das andere ist das Projektierungswerkzeug
dazu.


----------



## Thomasheins11 (29 Juli 2010)

ok danke!

...ich bezahle aber keine 400 Euro noch zusätzlich, nur das ich zu Hause bisschen was automatisieren möchte...

...werde ich aber wohl nicht herum kommen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juli 2010)

Thomasheins11 schrieb:


> ok danke!
> 
> ...ich bezahle aber keine 400 Euro noch zusätzlich, nur das ich zu Hause bisschen was automatisieren möchte...
> 
> ...werde ich aber wohl nicht herum kommen


 
...da fällt mir nur noch eins ein...klauen...

aber was du mal versuchen kannst, die Runtime läuft auch ohne
Lizens (meine ich) es kommt nur immer wieder eine Meldung.


----------



## Thomasheins11 (29 Juli 2010)

klauen hört sich toll an    ...  ne spaß ...

muss man da dann immer nur bestätigen, das die Runtime z.Z. ohne Lizenz läuft?

@Helmut_von_der_Reparatur: kennst du nicht ganz rein zufällig eine Online Gebrauchtshop für so etwas?


----------



## JesperMP (29 Juli 2010)

Um zu testen ist es OK die RT ohne ein Lizenz zu betrieben.

Für eine feste Installation muss ein Lizenz erworben werden.
WinCC Flex RT Lizenzen als legale gebrauchtwaren wird schwierig zu finden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juli 2010)

Thomasheins11 schrieb:


> klauen hört sich toll an  ... ne spaß ...
> 
> muss man da dann immer nur bestätigen, das die Runtime z.Z. ohne Lizenz läuft?
> 
> @Helmut_von_der_Reparatur: kennst du nicht ganz rein zufällig eine Online Gebrauchtshop für so etwas?


 
nöh, aber ich kann dir gerne neue Verkaufen, gebraucht hätte ich für 
dich ein paar Tausend Holzbearbeitungsmaschinen.
Wenn du was brauchst PN an mich


----------



## Thomasheins11 (29 Juli 2010)

besser gesagt, wie kommt man an insolvenssachen ran, da müsste man doch sicherlich auch mal erfolgreich werden, oder? 

naja, falls das auch ohne Lizenz geht und man 1 mal in der Stunde kurz benachrichtigt wird, ist doch nicht so schlimm - bei Kunden, sowas zu betrieben, wäre es natürlich etwas lästig.

Wenn ich das jetzt so betreiben würde, wie kann ich das denn mit der Lizenz reglen? Ich werde doch kaum über einen kleinen Touch Monitor programmieren. Entweder 2. Monitor anschl. (Umschaltbar Programmierung/Runtime) oder die Lizenz jedes mal vom Lapi (Programmierung) zum Touch PC (Runtime)übertragen. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## JesperMP (29 Juli 2010)

Thomasheins11 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt so betreiben würde, wie kann ich das denn mit der Lizenz reglen? Ich werde doch kaum über einen kleinen Touch Monitor programmieren. Entweder 2. Monitor anschl. (Umschaltbar Programmierung/Runtime) oder die Lizenz jedes mal vom Lapi (Programmierung) zum Touch PC (Runtime)übertragen. Was meint Ihr?


Zum Programmieren brauchst du ein WinCC Flex Advanced ES Lizenz. Um den RT zu testen auf dein Programmier-PC brauchst du kein RT Lizenz.

Für dein HMI PC brauchst Du ein WinCC Flex PC RT Lizenz. 
Wie gesagt, es geht auch ohne Liznenz wenn man mit die Meldungen leben kann. Ganz legal ist es aber nicht.


----------



## Thomasheins11 (29 Juli 2010)

ich besitze bereits eine WinCC Flexible 2008 Advanced. Es geht mir nur darum, weil ich das Programm auf meinem Lapi und auf den Touch PC installieren muss und ich nur 1 Lizenz habe. Mit der Runtime Lizenz ist es mir klar geworden, das nie nicht zwingend nötig ist. Ich habe aber 2 Möglichkeiten, 2. Monitor (würde auf dem Schreibtisch stehen) am Touch PC anschließen oder jedes mal Lizenz wechsel vom Lapi zum Touch PC. Darum gehts eigendlich nur..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juli 2010)

zum testen der projektierung würde ich das ohne schlechtes gewissen
machen. Wenn du später im echten Einsatzfall das laufen lassen möchtest
brauchst du natürlich eine Lizens.


----------



## JesperMP (29 Juli 2010)

Versteh doch: 

WinCC Flex besteht von ein Programmier-Version (WinCC Flex ES Advanced), und ein Runtime-Version (WinCC Flex PC RT).
WinCC Flex ES Advanced enthält kein RT Lizenz.

Dein WinCC Flex ES Advanced Lizenz auf dein HMI PC zu übertragen bringt nichts.
edit: Und ein zweiten Monitor bringt auch nichts.
Du muss entweder ein RT Lizenz erwerben, oder mit die Warnmeldungen leben. (Wie schon gesagt, die Letzt Variante ist nicht ganz Legal)


----------



## Thomasheins11 (29 Juli 2010)

ich glaube wir reden gerade aneinander vorbei. Ich kann mit meinem Programm Programmieren und sozusagen Simulieren (Runtime mit Warnmeldungen). Da ich aber nur 1 Lizenz habe, kann ich ja nicht gleichzeitig auf meinem Lapi programmieren und die Simu auf meinem Touch PC laufen lassen, da nur "1" Lizenz vorhanden ist. Jetzt fällt mir gerade ein, die bessere Variante wäre wohl ein 2ter Monitor. Denn wenn mein TouchPC mit Runtime läuft, sind änderungen mit meinem Lapi etwas schwer zu bewekstelligen, da dieser dann keine Lizenz hat  Hätte dann eigendlich nur noch die Möglichkeit, PanelPC mit Monitor Ausgang oder Runtime Lizenz kaufen...


@Helmut_von_der_Reparatur: kommt Siemens später mal vorbei und  macht Hausbesuche?  Dient ja auschließlich zu privaten Zwecke...


----------



## JesperMP (29 Juli 2010)

........... * stöhn *


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juli 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ........... * stöhn *


hi hi....




Thomasheins11 schrieb:


> kommt Siemens später mal vorbei und macht Hausbesuche?  Dient ja auschließlich zu privaten Zwecke...


wenn du die bescheißt, kriegen die dich, die wissen genau bescheid über 
jedes PT was du nicht bezahlt hast. Das stellen die dir in Rechnung und
füllen damit ihre Schwarzkasse.


----------

